# Suspension apparatus anyone?



## Babook (Apr 2, 2008)

USA
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=gT6F31yogYw

TRX
www.fitnessanywhere.com

Worth the money? Anyone have those or the gymnastic rings?


----------

